# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من أجمل أبيات الإمام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه

## هيثم الفقى

من أجمل أبيات الإمام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه


النفس تبكي على الدنيا وقد علمت *** ان السعادة فيها ترك ما فيها

لا دار للمرء بعد الموت يسكــــنها *** الا التي كان قبل الموت يبنيها

اموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعها *** ودورنـــا لخراب الدهر نبنيها 

أين الملوك التي كانت مسلطنة *** حتى سقاها بكأس الموت ساقيها

فكم مدائن في الافاق قد بنيت *** أمست خرابا وأفنى الموت اهليها

لا تركنن الى الدنيا وما فيها *** فالموت لا شك يفنينا ويفنيها

المرء يبسطها والدهر يقبضها *** والنفس تنشرهاوالموت يطويها

انما المكارم اخلاق مطهرة *** الدين اولها والعقل ثانيها 

والعلم ثالثها والحلم رابعها *** والجود خامسها والفضل سادسها

والبر سابعها والشكر ثامنها *** والصبر تاسعها واللين باقيها

والنفس تعلم أني لا اصدقها *** ولست ارشد الا حين اعصيها 

واعمل لدار غدا رضوان خازنها *** والجار احمد والرحمن ناشيها

قصورها ذهب والمسك طينتها *** والزعفران حشيش نابت فيها

انهارها لبن محض ومن *** عسل يجري رحيقا في مجاريها

والطير تجري على الاغصان عاكفة *** تسبح الله جهرا في مغانيها

من يشتري الدار في الفردوس يعمرها *** بركعة في ظلام الليل يحييها

----------


## د.خمائل الفارس

صدق الامام علي بن ابي طالب( عليه السلام )
بارك الله فيك على النقل الرائع 
الله لا يحرمنا من مشاركات حلوة مثل هذي

----------


## اميرة الاحزان

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك على النقل الرائع 
فقد اتيت بابيات عطره تحمل فى طياتها الكثير من الحكمه 
فقد صدق على ابن ابى طالب رضى الله عنه

----------


## عبير الزهور20

بارك الله فيك على الطرح القيم

----------


## عبير الزهور20

جزاكم الله خيرا وافاد بكم

----------


## رحيمة

*كل الشكر لكـِ ولهذا المرور الجميل 
*

----------


## روز فكرى

يعطيك العافية مشكور

----------

